
Learning the Hard Way: Microservices - wraithy
https://medium.com/@andrewvr/microservices-c8b5dbdd58b8
======
mister_hn
I would suggest this book: Cloud Native Patterns
([https://www.manning.com/books/cloud-native-
patterns?query=Cl...](https://www.manning.com/books/cloud-native-
patterns?query=Cloud%20Na.))

It expresses so well the problem faced by OP and how they should be tackled.
Sure, there's no proper rule of thumb, since every project is unique, but a
good architecture should address these concerns

------
mytailorisrich
> _As you can probably guess from the high service-developer ratio, we ended
> up with lots of “separated” yet tightly-coupled services. This hurt us a
> lot._

This isn't related to Conway law. This is just the team ignoring key design
principles, or lacking the discipline to follow these principles.

If you have a small team it is unavoidable that people will work on, or own,
several microservices. This does not mean that coupling should increase.

